# احترام الخصوصيات بين الزوجين شرط لنجاح الزواج



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2012)

*احترام الخصوصيات بين الزوجين شرط لنجاح الزواج*







كثير  من الناس يقولون: إن الزوجين -وبحكم قربهما من بعضهما البعض- يزيلان  الحواجز حول الخصوصيات فيما بينهما، ولكن ذلك غير صحيح، وإن كان صحيحًا  فإنه غير مستحب في أية علاقة زوجية. هذا ما جاء في دراسة كتبتها الباحثة  الاجتماعية البرازيلية آنا كازونا، والتي قالت فيها: «المعاشرة الطويلة بين  الزوجين لا تزيل الحواجز حول بعض الخصوصيات والعادات الخاصة جدًا،  المتعلقة بطبيعة كل إنسان، فالزوجان يتشاركان في معرفة الأصدقاء والعلاقات  العائلية، وحتى في شفرات بطاقات الائتمان، ولكن مع ذلك فإن هناك خصوصيات  كثيرة لكل منهما، خصوصيات متعلقة بالمرأة وأخرى متعلقة بالرجل.

*الفرق بين التشارك والخصوصيات*
برأي  الباحثة آنا، إن هناك فرقًا كبيرًا بين التشارك والخصوصيات. فالزوجان يمكن  أن يتشاركا في كل ما يتعلق بالحياة الزوجية من حيث التفاهم حول معظم  القضايا.. كاختيار الأصدقاء، ورسم حدود العلاقة مع عائلتيهما، وإنجاب  الأولاد وتربيتهما، والمصاريف اليومية، والسفر، وقضاء الإجازات، ومساعدة  بعضهما البعض في حالات المرض وغيرها. التشارك في هذه الأمور لا يعني  خصوصيات، ولا يعني أن أحدًا يقتحم خصوصيات الآخر.
وأضافت: «الخصوصيات  تعني تلك التصرفات التي تميز شخصية أحد الزوجين عن الآخر؛ لأنه ليس هناك  شخصان متطابقان في كل الأمور في هذه الحياة».

*بعضٌ منها*
بعض  الأزواج الذين يتدخلون في السلوكيات الخاصة جدًا للشريك، كطريقة الضحك  والحديث.. أو ما يجب قوله هنا وما لا يجب قوله، وإلى ما هنالك من أمور  سلوكية لا يفيد معها أي تدخل من قبل الآخر؛ لأنها مرتبطة بالطريقة التي  تربى عليها كل شخص أو ما ورثه عن أبويه. تستدرك آنا: «الأمور أعلاه يمكن  تلقينها للأطفال وليس للبالغين المتزوجين».
وبصراحة أكبر كشفت آنا أن  بعض الأزواج يحبون الخصوصية في الاستحمام مثلاً، ولا يريدون أي تدخل من  الشريك في هذا الأمر، وهناك من يفضل إغلاق باب المرحاض عندما يذهب لقضاء  حاجة، وهناك من يتناول الطعام بطريقة خاصة ولا يريد أي تعليق من الآخرين.  وأضافت: «هذه الخصوصيات لا تنتهي أو تختفي أو تترك بعد الزواج، وعلى الزوج  والزوجة فهم ذلك».
ولا تستنكر آنا وجود بعض الأزواج الذين يرتبكون في  الحديث عندما يشعرون بأن أحدًا يتنصت عليهم، فإن ذهب أو ذهبت لغرفتها  للحديث على الهاتف فهذا لا يعني بالضرورة محاولة لإخفاء شيء عن الآخر، بل  هي طبيعة الشخص، ولا تعني أيضًا شكًا في الآخر حول احتمال وجود خيانة  زوجية.

*نوع من التجسس*
شرحت الباحثة أن محاولة  خرق خصوصيات الآخر تعتبر نوعًا من أنواع التجسس عليه؛ فالمرأة التي تضع  أذنيها على فتحة الباب لتستمع إلى حديث زوجها مع أحد ما هو إلا نوع من  التجسس عليه، وكذلك دليل ضعف الثقة المتبادلة بينهما. فليس كل حديث خاص  يعني أن الآخر يحاول ارتكاب الخيانة الزوجية. ومن الخصوصيات التي تعتبر  سيئة جدًا البحث عن الأشياء في جيوب الآخر، ووصفت الباحثة ذلك بأنه تصرف  طفولي؛ لأن من يحاول الخيانة فإنه سيعمد إلى إخفاء جميع الأدلة. وأكدت أن  علاقات زوجية كثيرة انهارت بسبب محاولات اختراق خصوصيات أحد الطرفين،  وبخاصة محاولات النساء معرفة أرقام الهواتف في الهاتف الخليوي للزوج، أو  محاولة التجسس للكشف عن شفرة البريد الإلكتروني، والعمل على تعقب أحدهما  للآخر؛ لمعرفة الأماكن التي يتردد أو تتردد عليها



​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2012)

http://maktoob.helwa.yahoo.com/احترام-الخصوصيات-بين-الزوجين-شرط-لنجاح-الزواج.html


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2012)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا 

لازم يكون فى ثقه بين الطرفين 

ده اساس نجاح الحياه الزوجيه 

شكرااا اخى الغالى 
​


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2012)

عندها حق جدا الباحثة دى 
انا ضد بردوا انهم يبقو عارفين باسوورد البريد الالكترونى ويفتشو هواتف بعض او انها تعرف كل رسالة جاتله من مين او اتصال او لازم يسمعو بعض لما كل واحد يكلم صحابه لانه بيبقى هناك نوع من الخصوصية بردوا لازم عشان الحياه تستمر يبقى لكل واحد جزء خاص بيه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 مايو 2012)

> هذا ما جاء في دراسة كتبتها الباحثة  الاجتماعية البرازيلية آنا كازونا




وماذا عن ما جاء بكتابنا المُقدس 

بخصوص هذا الأمر ؟؟ 

لماذا نتركة ونذهب بعيداااااااا 



​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 مايو 2012)

نعم وجود الثقة شرط اساسى لنجاح الزواج ملكن لا بد من وجود الشفافية بينهم لا يسمح بطرف ان يعمل مكالمة تلفونية فى السر


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2012)

*ميرسى اخى العزيزموضوع مهم جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Nemo (24 مايو 2012)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى اوووووووووووووووى


----------



## ارجوان (24 مايو 2012)

كلام سليم 100 % خليت جوزي يقرأه بركي بخف علي شوي هههه


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مايو 2012)

متزوجين و خصوصيات ! 
الواحد يفضل سينجل احسن ع كده :d


----------

